# why am i a 'white belt'?



## vin2k0 (Mar 27, 2003)

I dont understand the ratings on here... it asked me my my ranking and i inputted that i was a black belt 2nd dan... and when posting a thread it says i am a white belt? is this something to do with martialtalk and not to do with my ranking? i am lost, and very new to this so any help on this would be great. And also any other tips/hints etc on martialtalk would be greatly apreciated. Thanks...:karate:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 27, 2003)

Your "martialtalk" ranking will go higher as your post count goes higher.  It has nothing to do with your real rank.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 27, 2003)

Started here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2003)

See this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=1813

You can also check out the Help section, were we've got more info on some of our features.

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 27, 2003)

From the FAQ: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1813



> There has been a small amount of confusion in regards to why our members profiles show their rank as a "white" belt, when for many it has been several years since they last wore one.
> 
> Our user profiles "rank" system is based on the number of posts you make/respond to. The more you participate, the higher your rank. We encourage you to list your martial arts experience in your profile, and if you like, also in your signature (accessed through the User CP button at the top of the screen.


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks all who replied... was just a little confused  hope to hear more from you all in the future. :asian:


----------

